# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Импозантный музыкант-саксофонист поздравит любимых

## 8-044-791-08-41

Импозантный музыкант-саксофонист поздравит любимых

Импозантный музыкант-саксофонист поздравит с любым важным событием в вашей жизни вашу вторую половинку, коллег по работе, знакомых. 

Возможно выступление-поздравление как короткое на 20 минут так и более, и возможно с выездом на дом. 

ЛУЧШИЙ сюрприз просто не придумаешь! 

Любимые популярные музыкальные композиции в живом исполнении приведут вас в восторг и восхищение!!!!!! 

Возможно включить поздравление с букетом цветов.

Звоните и заказывайте заранее!!!!

Тел – 80447910841, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

